# Koi-Teich winterfest



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2004)

Hallo, 

die Teichtemperatur ist nun auf 12°C abgefallen und dies ist die Zeit, einen Teich winterfest zu machen. 
Erstmals wird dieses Jahr auch unser Teich abgedeckt. 
Ich habe nun viel über verschiedenste Abdeckungen von Koi-Teichen gelesen und mich für die Luftpolsterfolie (einfach aufs Wasser gelegt)  entschieden. 
Wenn ich mir die eigenartigen, teils waghalsigen Konstruktionen so ansehe,  welche über manchen Teich gezimmert werden, wird mir Angst und Bange. 
Herbststürme, oder Schneelasten sind nicht zu unterschätzen und ob da diese Dachlattenkonstruktionen wirklich Stand halten, wage ich zu bezweifeln. 
Egal, mir schien jedenfalls die Luftpolsterfolie am geeignetsten. Ob es die richtige Entscheidung war? Wer weiß.

Heute war ideales Wetter und so ging es morgens los. 
Alle Fische wurden nochmal genau in Augenschein genommen und alle sind kern gesund, wohl geformt und top fit für das Überwintern im Teich. 
Bis auf einen. Eine seit längerer Zeit größere Wunde an der Zeilbeschuppung, machen ein überwintern im Teich sinnlos. Die Wunde haben meine Frau und ich gereinigt und verschlossen. 
Der Fisch bleibt bis zum Frühjahr im Quarantänebecken. 










Nun aber zum Abdecken:
Pflanzen im Blähtonbecken wuden abgeschnitten:






Als erste Abdeckung, Luftpolsterfolie:





Als zweite Abdeckung, Gewebeplane: 






Vortex und Pumpenkammer, Luftpolsterfolie:






Mehrkammerfilter, Luftpolsterfolie und Gewebeplane:






Der Teich, Luftpolsterfolie: 









....und die Fische hat es nicht im geringsten gestört: 






Ab jetzt läuft die im Frühjahr 2004 eingebaute Fußbodenheizung und das Wasser sollte bis Ende Dezember auf etwa 13 - 15°C gehalten werden. Dann möchte ich die Wassertemperatur langsam auf 6°C abfallen lassen und erst Anfang März wieder erwärmen. 


Bin mal gespannt, ob dies so funzt.   


Gruß r.t.


----------



## marja (27. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Teich winterfest*

Hallo

der Eintrag ist zwar schon etwas her, dennoch hätte ich hierzu eine aktuelle Frage bei den aktuellen Temperaturen. Ich weiß noch nicht wie es meinen Fischen geht, es ist der erste Winter und dann so ein recht kalter Winter, gerade hier in den nordöstlichen Bereich von Deutschland.

Ich habe für dieses Jahr, wie vom Vorbesitzer mitgeteilt bekommen, die Styroporplatte rauf mit einem Loch und Rohr. Darunter den Luftsprudler, welcher lt. Gerät 5,2L/min schaft und sich dann noch mit einem anderen Luftsprudler aller 3min abwechselt.

Aufgrund den starken Minustemperaturen der letzten Tage, war der Teich fast zu, habe ich dann aber wieder mit heißem Wasser und vorsichtigen Stoßen (kein klopfen) des Eises wieder freibekommen. Nun habe ich mir moch einen zweiten Sprudler gekauft, der zweimal 90l/h schafft. ich weiß, umso mehr oder stärker, desto mehr wird das Wasser ausgekühlt. Der Sprudler soll ja nur für die Freihaltung eines Eisloch sein.

Aber auch mein -20 Grad wird es langsam eng. So das ich mir für das aktuelle Jahr was anderes überlege. Wobei der nächste nicht wieder so kalt werden muß.

Da ich den Teich in einem Kleingarten habe, bin ich im Winter selten draußen, es sei den es tritt eine Situation wie diese ein, das es arg kalt ist.

Was könnte ich nun im nächsten Winter besser machen? Eine Tecihheizung wäre sicher interessant, weiß nur nicht welche ich da nehmen soll. Habe auch Sprudler gesehen, die das wärmere Wasser von unten holen und somit das Eisloch freihalten. Ja da kühlt es aber doch aus.

Wie sieht es mit solch einer Luftpolsterung aus? Hält die auch noch eisfrei bis -20 Grad?
Alternativ habe ich auch überlegt, da derzeit von einem Pavilion das Dach über den Teich mit dem Laufnetz ist, dieses zu nutzen und eine Art Gewächshausplane rüber zumachen, so das es wie in einem Gewächshaus über den Teich wärmer ist. Allerdings müßte man dann sicherlich das Gestell stabilisieren, falls es stark schneit und die Plane droht nach innen durchzureißen.

- Luftpolster auf Teich auch bei sehr hohen Minustemperaturen anwendbar?
- Teichheizer für kleinen Teich 
- eine Art Gewächshaus aus dem Teich machen?


LG Marja


----------



## Dodi (27. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Teich winterfest*

Hallo Marja,

bei Deinem Teich in einer Größe von nur 3 x 3 m könntest Du Dir auch überlegen, den Teich mit PE-Bällen oder Styrodurplatten abzudecken (wobei Styrodur wohl die günstigere Variante wäre).

Aber Deine Idee mit einer Art Gewächhaus wäre natürlich ideal! Da könnte man z. B. rund um den Teich eine Lage Steine aufbauen und dann z. B. Stegdoppelplatten drauflegen. Diese müssten natürlich noch beschwert werden, damit sie nicht weggeweht werden.

Das wäre auch noch eine Lösung: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15737/?q=winterabdeckung
oder dies: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24765/?q=winterabdeckung
oder auch das: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19606/?q=winterabdeckung

Schau Dir das in Ruhe mal an, vielleicht ist für Dich da eine Lösung mit dabei!


----------



## marja (27. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Teich winterfest*

cool danke, gerade der erste Link ist interessant.

Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung vom Gewächshaus, das war ne Idee weil ich immer gesehen habe das es da schon wäremer ist. Aber mal anders gefragt, was ist wenn wir in den letzten Tagen die Sonne ausbleibt und draußen ca. -15 Grad sind, ist es dennoch in der Art "Gewächshaus" dann wärmer so das es nicht gefriert?

Ich meine das mit dem Styropor scheint auch zu fúnktionieren. Mein jetztiges rundes Styroporkreis wurde vom Eis eingekeilt, darunter unter dem Styropor sprudelt ein Luftsprudler. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es darunter wirklich noch flüssig ist und nicht gefroren.

Wenn ich den ganzen Teich mit Styropor abdecke, denke ich das das Wasser darunter nicht gefriert, aber durch das Styropor kommt dennoch die Luft durch ohne ein Loch reinzumachen oder. Reicht das zum Austausch der "Gase" ? Das wäre dann natprlich die einfache Variante.

Mit den PE Bällen habe ich irgendwo gelesen, das die auch nur bis -10 Grad frostsicher sind. Hmm. Habe ja noch Zeit bis zum nächsten Winter ;-))

Ich schau mir mal die anderen Links von Dir an, danke.

Marja


----------



## Dodi (28. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Teich winterfest*

Hallo Marja,

Du kannst natürlich nicht erwarten, dass das bloße Aufstellen eines Gewächshauses das Zufrieren verhindert, wenn draußen -15° herrschen.  Einige Grad wärmer wird es schon sein und vor allem wird der oft kalte Wind abgehalten. 

Optimal wäre wahrscheinlich, den Teich - womit auch immer - abzudecken und zusätzlich zu beheizen, um eine gewisse Temperatur zu halten bzw. ihn z. B. nicht kälter als +4° = Mindestanforderung für Fische, werden zu lassen.


----------



## marja (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Teich winterfest*

ah, o.k. das wußte ich nicht, habe zwar eure Infos hier gelesen bzgl. Fisch/Teuchhaltung, aber das mit den 4 Grad habe ich erst jetzt gelesen, nachdem der Winter da ist. Wie kalt es nun ganz unten im Teich ist, weiß ich leider nicht. Der Teich ist fas komplett zugefroren, mit einer etwas dickeren Schneeschicht, die ja auch wieder etwas die Kält dämmt. Ein freies Loch ist soweit immer vorhanden.

Bzgl. Teichheizung. Ja da habe ich schon was gelesen. Ich weiß aber nicht was ich nehmen soll. Es gibt ja welche mit 100W/200W und 300W, die sind vermutlich nur um ein Loch in dem Eis freizuhalten. Dann gibt es noch 1KW/3KW (hoffe ich gebe jetzt nichts falsches wieder). Nur weiß ich nicht, welche Heizung ich nehmen muß.

Der Filter im Winter ist ja aus, sonst wären den Fischer ja noch kälter. Und einfach "irgendwas" (damit meine ich Heizung?) am Rand reinhängen, mach ja das Wasser dann auch nicht wärmer, oder.

Gibt es eine Teichheizung die ich nicht bei aktiven Filter betreiben kann oder bringt sie dann eigentlich auch gar nichts? Was sollte ich für eine nehmen?

EDIT: ah ich sehe gerade, also ich sollte es bsp. mit Styropor abdecken und in der Mitte ggf. einen Teichstab oder ähnliches reinhängen? Aber 100W oder so werden doch nicht reichen?


LG Marja


----------



## koifischfan (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Teich winterfest*

Ich habe einen Schego 100W Teichheizer.
Ich betreibe ihn an einer Schaltuhr. Zweimal am Tag, je eine Stunde. Bis vorgestern lief er noch zweimal zwei Stunden. Ich finde das völlig ausreichend.


----------



## robsig12 (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Teich winterfest*

Wieviel Grad hast Du im Teich?

Bei 9000 Liter 2 Stunden 100 Watt, bringt doch nicht wirklich viel, oder?


----------



## koifischfan (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Teich winterfest*



> Wieviel Grad hast Du im Teich?


Keine Ahnung. Gefühlt: kalt.

Ich halte mir damit ein Loch frei. Die letzten beiden Winter ohne Ausströmer. Seit Dezember ist ein Sprudler. Die letzten Wochen hat der aber wegen der Plazierung im Keller nicht gesprudelt. Die Luftfeuchtigkeit vom Keller ist im kalten Schlauch kondensiert und gefroren. Ein Kollege hier im Forum hat das schon angemerkt.


----------



## herbi (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Teich winterfest*

Servus Koifischfan,...

mein Name Herbert,...



> Keine Ahnung. Gefühlt: kalt.



Du hast 9m² und 10 Koi im Teich und weist deine aktuelle WT nicht,....? 

*Los geh mal raus und messe,*...büde:beten es ist schon von interesse ob dein 100W Teichheizer reicht,...! Denn dann könnten sich einige viel Geld sparen,....

Bis dann,...


----------



## koifischfan (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Teich winterfest*



> Du hast 9m² und 10 Koi im Teich und weist deine aktuelle WT nicht,....?


Ich habe gar kein Thermometer.  Aber ich kann morgen mal das aus dem Kühlschrank nehmen und an der Oberfläche messen.



> ... es ist schon von interesse ob dein 100W Teichheizer reicht,...!


Es reicht. Und zwar um ein Loch im Eis zu halten. Ich bin doch nicht verrückt und gebe Geld für das Beheizen des Teiches aus. 
Ich tue das Notwendige.

Mal eine kleine Rechnung meines Stromverbrauches (maximal 4 Stunden am Tag eingeschaltet):
400Wh bei 25 Pfennige/kWh = 10 Pfennig/d, bei 30d sind das 3 Euro. Schaltet man pro Tag 10 Stunden ein, ergibt das am Monatsende eine Summe von 7,50 Euromark. Überschaubar und ausreichend.


----------



## herbi (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Teich winterfest*

Servus,...

dann könntest du aber mit einer kl. Luftsprudlerpumpe noch mehr sparen und die hält dir auch die Oberfläche frei,...!?



> Ich bin doch nicht verrückt und gebe Geld für das Beheizen des Teiches aus.


Das ist Einstellungssache, des einzelnen Hobbyisten,...finde ich...

Aber wenn du gut damit klar kommst warum nicht...


----------



## robsig12 (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Teich winterfest*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Mal eine kleine Rechnung meines Stromverbrauches (maximal 4 Stunden am Tag eingeschaltet):
> 400Wh bei 25 Pfennige/kWh = 10 Pfennig/d, bei 30d sind das 3 Euro. Schaltet man pro Tag 10 Stunden ein, ergibt das am Monatsende eine Summe von 7,50 Euromark. Überschaubar und ausreichend.



:smoki Interessant, welchen Stromanbieter hast Du? 25 Pfennige /kWh.... Nur ein Spass.

Aber der Herbert hat da recht, Luftsprudelstein kommt da billiger.

Ich selbst benutze einen mit ca 2 Watt, und hält mir immer noch ein kleines Loch in der Eisdecke frei. Und das bei vor kurzen noch -20 Grad. Bin damit zufrieden, und für den Gasaustausch genügt das dicke.


----------



## koifischfan (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Teich winterfest*

Wie in anderen Threads schon geschrieben, setze ich den Sprudler erst seit diesem Jahr ein. Die Heizung solo war dagegen schon drei Jahre im Einsatz. Seitdem habe ich keine Verluste mehr. Und dieser Sprudlerschlauch ist mir jetzt schon eingefroren.


----------



## marja (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Teich winterfest*

also der sprudler hört bei mir auf ab -10 Grad, soll heißen das alles was mehr als -10 Grad ist, der Teich zufriert. Habe mir nen Teichheizer (200 Watt geholt). War komischweise günstiger als der 100 Watt Heizer. Gut war nur ein 1 Euro günstiger, aber doppelte Leistung ;-)

Habe den nun zusätzlich mit drin, denn Wasser mit dem Wasserkocher aufkochen und drüber gießen, bringt nur bei einer dünnen Eisdecke was. Und wenn es wieder so kalt werden solle, ne ne siche rist sicher ;-)

Nun teste ich mal den Teichheizer, da es meißtens ja nachts kälter wird, habe ich ihn via Schaltuhr, wie koifischfan eingestellt. Er läuft heute abend das erste Mal von 18:00- 06:00. D.h. 12 Stunden. Schauen ich mal.

LG Marja


----------



## Haegar (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Teich winterfest*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Mal eine kleine Rechnung meines Stromverbrauches (maximal 4 Stunden am Tag eingeschaltet):
> 400Wh bei 25 Pfennige/kWh = 10 Pfennig/d, bei 30d sind das 3 Euro. Schaltet man pro Tag 10 Stunden ein, ergibt das am Monatsende eine Summe von 7,50 Euromark. Überschaubar und ausreichend.



So ganz komme ich bei dieser Rechnung nicht mit
400W/h*4h=1,6kW (in 4 Std.)*0,25Euro("Pfennig")=0,40Euro am Tag*30Tage=12,00Euro im Monat
Bei 10Std am Tag wären es dann wohl ca.30 Euro oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden.

Ich habe mit einem 300 W Heizstab keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht, da er nicht ausreichte, das Loch (ca.30cm) in der Eisdecke offen zu halten. Mein Teich hat 15.000 Liter und ca. 20qm. Tiefste Stelle ist 1,2m.
Ich habe mir ein Heizkabel (30m lang, 30W/m) besorgt und in Bögen auf die Eisdecke gelegt. Nach 5 Stunden konnt ich schon das fast geschlossene Loch wieder vergrössern und nach 24h habe ich ca. 4qm von Eisschollen befreien können. Dabei habe ich bemerkt, daß mein Teich eine Eisdecke von 25cm hat. Diese Eisfreie Fläche reicht erstmal wieder eine ganze Weile(bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen um 0°C)aus. Das Kabel ist wieder raus und kann jederzeit bei Bedarf wieder auf den Teich "geschmissen" werden.
Das Kabel ist in der Anschaffung und im Verbrauch/h teurer als ein Teichheizer mit 200-300W, aber durch die Effektivität bei der Schaffung von Eisfreier Fläche wesentlich besser.
Nächsten Winter kommt so ein HT-Rohrrahmen auf Wasser, an dem ich unterhalb das Heizkabel befestigen werde, um von vornherein ein Zufrieren des Teiche zu verhindern.

Achim


----------



## koifischfan (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Teich winterfest*



> 400W/h*4h=1,6kW (in 4 Std.)


Hier liegt der Fehler.

Ich habe 100W * 4h = 400W/h pro Tag. Es war schon zusammen gerechnet.

Auch als wir hier um die -10Grad hatten, war das Loch ca 30cm groß. Klar, wenn ich die Heizung dann ausschalte, friert es schneller wieder zu.


----------



## bodo61 (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Teich winterfest*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Hier liegt der Fehler.
> 
> Ich habe 100W * 4h = 400W/h pro Tag. Es war schon zusammen gerechnet.
> 
> Auch als wir hier um die -10Grad hatten, war das Loch ca 30cm groß. Klar, wenn ich die Heizung dann ausschalte, friert es schneller wieder zu.



Jo, und da kommst du auf 3€ pro Monat, oder zahlst du noch in DM?:smoki


----------



## marja (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Teich winterfest*

Hallo

Also die Erste Nacht mit ca. -5 Grad war so ok. Von dem mitgelieferten Styropor Platte (links und rechts ein kleines Loch) war nur auf der rechten Seite es leicht zugefroren. Aber das konnte man leicht runterstossen. Ich denke mal sobald es kälter wird lasse ich statt 12 Stunden dann 24 Stunden laufen. Bei 200 Watt wird es ja nicht gleich ein Whirlpool ;-) 


Schauen wir mal um den 8 Februar soll es ja nochmal -20 Grad im Berliner Raum werden.

LG Mario


----------



## koifischfan (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Teich winterfest*



> Schauen wir mal um den 8 Februar soll es ja nochmal -20 Grad im Berliner Raum werden.


Genau deswegen habe ich Links zu diversen Wetterdiensten. Die -20 Grad sind aber zurückgenommen.


----------



## marja (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Teich winterfest*

puh, dann hoffe ich mal ;-) Momentan sehe ich auch so langsam wieder + Grade, schauen wir mal.


----------



## Annett (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Teich winterfest*

Hallo.

Bitte glaubt keinem Wetterbericht, der meint länger als 5-6 Tage sicher prognostizieren zu können.
Das ist schlimmer, als Kaffeesatzleserei und in meinen Augen unverantwortlich, weil es einfach nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Digicat (11. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Teich winterfest*

Servus

Na Leute wie siehts aus 

Kommt Ihr mit der Teichheizung/Luftsprudler klar ...


----------



## koifischfan (11. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Teich winterfest*

Am 8. Februar?
Wir hatte wenige Grade unter Null. Und es geht weiter aufwärts. 

Der Sprudler schafft das ganz alleine.


----------



## Digicat (11. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Teich winterfest*

Servus

Danke für die Info, aber 8.Feber ???

 Stehe bei dem Datum am Schlauch


----------



## koifischfan (11. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Teich winterfest*

Siehe mal im Posting #39 und #40.

Annett hatte uns vor Wetterberichten in unserer Gegend gewarnt.


----------



## Digicat (11. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Teich winterfest*

Servus 

Verstehe jetzt den zusammenhang


----------

